# Fish arch advantages?



## baiter10 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey guys I see it looks like a lot of people use the fish arches on their sonars compared to the fish id option. What is the advantage of this? Thank you


Eric


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

You know their fish and not getting a false reading.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The fish symbols will show anything in the water column including suspended weeds, leaf matter, turtles, and anything else. Fish arches will only be created by fish.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=115909 

My the last reply I posted, I let ya have it in great detail.


----------

